# Stumsky's Great Doxology



## LittleSoul

Hello, I'm new here!

I've tried to find some information on this particular piece and composer and found almost nothing! All I know is that the composer's Bulgarian and te piece is interpreted by St. Petersburg Chamber Choir and Dmitry Hvorostrovsky. 
Does somebody know the year of this composition or Any additional information?

I'll leave you the piece:


----------

